# Project: Income Tax FTW!!!



## philbrown23 (Jan 30, 2009)

ok so I need some major help. Im going for a new build.

for starters heres what I have.

Intel Q6600 VID: 1.215v good for 4.2GHZ benching
Maximus 2 Formula
4GB Tracer REDS
2X HD4850 512 visiontek
Ultra X3 1000w psu
Rocketfish

my dilema is:
should I get
1: Q9650
2Xhd4870 1GB
and a new kick ass case
or

2: i7920
2X 9800GX2
DFI LP X58
??? I'm kinda thinking keep 775 till P55 comes out
Plus this rocketfish kinda pisses me off Whatcha think guys?!?!? Please dont say i7 just cuz it's new cuz that means nothing to me I know the 9650 will clock just as high or higher than the i7 920 so thats not an issue please help and give supporting reasons


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2009)

You're gonna go Core i5, why don't you just wait until then, because at that time you will able to build an Core i7  at the same price that you will pay for this and P55. Of course, and alot faster.

Why don't get an GTX295? NVIDIA cards scale better in Vantage.

I saw absolute zero reason for you to upgrade from your current rig, because:

It's already good for gaming.
You not exactly into benchmark because you have more interested in C2Q than Core i7, in all benhcmarks except gaming, it would take the C2Q ~500MHz more to beat the Core i7. And at the same time, that's about how much more the C2O can OC better than Core i7.

For kickass benhcmark results, Core i7 is the better choices.

Integrated memory controller, triple channel ddr3 memory, hyper threading, which should give kickass results in all becnhmarks.  

For kickass gaming, just get a better vga cards than your current one, and you should be happy for another 2-3 years.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 30, 2009)

I was also thinking about grabing a striker 2 extreme and 2 GTX 280's


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 30, 2009)

I would say a new case and a 4870X2... or the gtx 280's ... i friggin love my 260's - but you already have a nice cf mobo, so maybe the 1GB 4870's is a better bet.


----------



## erocker (Jan 30, 2009)

You need to severely mod that Rocketfish case.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree, 
Stay put, 
you don't gain much unless you do heavy rendering or encoding/programming with the i7, 

and that Q6600 seems still to be a great chip, i think your best long term purchase is to get a sweet video card, I love the 280 or 285, I am a believer in one chip solutions, but red or green you can't loose upgrading your video position.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 30, 2009)

I suggest building a Phenom II rig....


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 30, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> I would say a new case and a 4870X2... or the gtx 280's ... i friggin love my 260's - but you already have a nice cf mobo, so maybe the 1GB 4870's is a better bet.



Don't go 4870x2, 2 x 4870 beats it and cheaper.  A Q9650 will make an overclocking beast!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 30, 2009)

I think you will be happier with a case you want.  Try to list what you are actually gaining by going i7.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have modded the rocketfish but it sux


----------



## Castiel (Jan 31, 2009)

Income tax FTW!


----------



## paulm (Jan 31, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Income tax FTW!



+1


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Im gonna get the Banchetto and just use that instead of a case I like bench tables better


----------

